# Looking For Campsite Rethymnon Crete



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

Can anybody recommend a campsite in the Rethymnon area?
We plan to go for a month next June. There is one that i'm aware of, Camping Elizabeth. Has anybody used this site?

Thanks Maxine


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi Maxine,

There is an article on exploring Crete in a motorhome contained in the MMM May 2007 edition.

If you have not seen it I can photocopy/scan it for you.

Mark


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Maxine,

We are planning to spend six weeks in Crete after wintering in Turkey/Cyprus.

We plan to be in Crete April/May, we won't be home until late June but I'll mail you the details of sites.

Friends stayed at Camping Elizabeth and were very impressed and Elizabeth is an expert on touring Crete. The site seems to be the best there is available.

Have you had any experience of Greek campsites? Don't expect Caravan Club standards

Regards

Don


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

take a look here http://www.cretecampsite.com/
http://www.camping-in-greece.gr/ResultsPrefecture.asp?PPrefecture=RETHIMNON&Submit22=Go!
chapter


----------



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks Mark i do have MMM May issue i'll have a search for it.

Don,I'm sure that Elizabeth is probably the best but i'm still concerned about the standard especially when it costs Euro 25-30 a night.

We were in the Pelopennese last year and got lucky most sites especially Thines in Finakounda with fantastic facilities but another one was so bad couldn't even use the loo there.

I just had the feeling that Elizabeth could be scruffy and full of backpackers! 

Maxine


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Maxine,

If you let me have your e mail address I'll let you know what the site is like.

We will be free camping on Crete most of the time.

Don


----------

